# Greenville, SC Goldens - Waggin' at the Waterpark



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I want to go - my pups would love that!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... that would be soooo much fun!!! Why is it soo far away from me???


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmm, this is up in my neck of the woods. I might have to take Gus and Charlie!

Edit: I just checked the calendar, and it's on a Monday, in the middle of the day. I guess I won't be going...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sept 6th is a saturday!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Hmm, this is up in my neck of the woods. I might have to take Gus and Charlie!
> 
> Edit: I just checked the calendar, and it's on a Monday, in the middle of the day. I guess I won't be going...


It's a Saturday!

If I don't have to work I'll go! Might be a way for the SC members to finally get together! Plus I have a friend in Greenville I can see while I'm there.

If any SC GRF members decide to go, please let me know!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I am dumb!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Looks like a fun time.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They have this exact thing the last Sunday here before the pools close for the season.
I don't take my boys because Gunner gets anxious with strange dogs and I am concerned about diseases. It would be fun to swim with them though!


----------

